# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Alternativa per karburante - A mund te gjendet nje burim tjeter energjie pervec vajit

## Isomer937

Vaji ose me sakte produktet e tij perdoren si karburante ne fusha te ndryshme te jetes. Perdorimi numer nje i vajit eshte prodhimi i benzines dhe naftes per makina dhe lloje te tjera karbuarantesh per ngrohje shtepie si gaz natyror, ose gaz per "grillen", ose vajguri. 

Problemet kryesore me perdorimin e vajit si baze karburanti jane

1. Ndot ambientin dhe po zmadhon vrimen e ozonit; qe mund te sjelle ndryshime katastrofike pas disa dhjetevjecaresh. 

2. Probleme nga ana politike sepse vendet qe kane vaj shihen me sy tjeter. Nuk i thone kot vajit "floriri i zi"

3. Sa here qe behet ndonje krize tip "uragani",(a ndonje lufte per vaj) cmimi i vajit ndryshon. Ne shtetet ne jug te "SHBA" ne sezonin e uraganeve vaji rritet me hapa gjigande. Rritja e cmimit te vaj nis nje "reaksion zinxhir" qe sjell rritjen e produkteve te tjera psh:
          - rritet kostoja e transportit te mallrave atehere rritet dhe kostoja e mallit
          - produktet  qe prodhohen direkt nga vaji kane gjithashtu cmime me te larta
          - Cmimi i ngrohjes qe eshte problematik ne zonat me kater stine ndryshon ne menyre te ndjeshme. Psh ne Amerike vitet e fundit kostoja e ngrohjes eshte rritur te pakten 25% nga viti ne vit thjesht si cmim vaji ose gazi per gallon ne varesi me se punon sistemi i ngrohjes ne shtepi. Vetem si varesi e cmimit te naftes dhe jo e kohes kostoja e ngrohjes rritet ne menyre marramendese.

4. Shpirtin e kemi ne disa vende qe prodhojne vaj dhe sa here qe merren vesh me njera-tjetren mire ulin prodhimin dhe ngrene cmimin. 

Keto jane disa nga arsyet qe kane nisur kerkime per burime te tjera energjitike.
Hapja i kushtohet vetem H2 si alternative duke patur parasysh qe ka dhe mundesi te tjera. 

*Pse do te jete mire qe te perdorim Hidrogjen ne vend te "vajit"?*

1. Hidrogjeni nuk ndot ambientin. Kur do digjet prodhimi perfundimtar eshte uji. Keshtu ruajme ambientin dhe ne te njejten kohe veten tone. Cilesia e ajrit ne qytete si Los Angeles, New York City, Meksiko City, Tokyo, etj. eshte shume e ulet dhe nuk mund te shohesh as lindjen as perendimin e diellit. Ne keto qytete shitet ajer (psh ne Tokio eshte fakt). Njehere e nje kohe pinim uje nga lumi dhe burimi kurse tani duhet ta blesh ne shishe ose ta filtrosh.  Me keto ritme qe po behet ndotja nuk jemi shume larg dites qe do bleme ajer per te marre fryme.

2. Eshte nje burim energjie qe nuk do mbaroje kurre. Nga uji qe del si prodhim i djegjes mund ta formojme prape Hidrogjenin. 

3. Energjia e djegjes te Hidrogjenit eshte gati 2 here e gjysem me e madhe se ajo e metanit keshtu qe do jete me efikase. 

4. Nuk do te kete me beteja politike se pak a shume ne te gjitha vendet ka uje me bollek si i thone fjales. 

Tani lind pyetja kur Hidrogjeni qenka kaq i mire pse nuk perdorim hidrogjenin si burim energjia? 

*Problemet e Hidrogjenit*

1. Ku mund te gjejme nje burim te lire (te prodhojme H2 me kosto te ulet)Hidrogjeni? Aktualisht burimi numer nje i Hidrogjenit eshte nga metani, me shume se 90 % prodhohet ne kete menyre. Pra serish do varemi nga vendet qe prodhojne vaj. Alternativa tjeter eshte ta marrim Hidrogjenin nga uji. 
Per te nxjerre Hidrogjenin nga uji ka 2 menyra:
       - te perdorim aq energji sa duhet per te ndare Hidrogjenin nga Oksigjeni. Kjo mund te realizohet kollaj ne vendet e Evropes te ulet qe kane uje me bollek. Mund te perdorin ujin per te prodhuar energji me kosto te ulet dhe ate energji ta perdorin per te prodhuar hidrogjen. Ne vendet e tjera kostoja e energjise eshte e larte dhe po ti hysh kesaj rruge nuk ja vlen barra qirane si i thone fjales. (Eshte si te vesh te besh nje rruge me makine per Filanin dhe ai te jep $ 100, kur benzina qe harxhon vete $150; pa llogaritur ketu kosto te tjera jemi $ 50 deficit)

      - Menyra tjeter eshte te gjesh nje katalist per te shpejtuar reaksionin e ndarjes te ujit dhe ne te njejten kohe te ulesh energjine qe duhet per te bere kete ndarje. Kjo mundesi nuk eshte enderr utopike po nje koncept i mundshem dhe i paarritur deri me sot nga NJERIU. Them i paarritur nga njeriu se te gjitha bimet jane te afta per ta ndare ujin dhe marrin Hidrogjen dhe Oksigjen. Nqse arrihet te kuptohet mekanizmi mund te prodhojme edhe ne (njerzit) Hidrogjen me kosto te ulet. 
        Nje mundesi tjeter eshte "cold fusion" te arrish te ndash molekulen e ujit duke perdorur shume pak energji. Kjo mbetet nje teme e nxehte dhe sot e kesaj dite. Mendohet se eshte e mundur por deri tani nuk eshte realizur. Kete vit nje grup ne Amerike mendon se ja ka arritur qellimit por kostoja e procesit eshte e madhe. Procesi nuk eshte shume efektiv, por nqse shkencetare te tjere arrijne te marrin rezultatet e grupit te shkencetareve nga Kalifornia atehere ndoshta dicka mund te behet. 

2. Hidrogjeni merr flake shume kollaj dhe si i thone llafit nje shkendije e vogel mund te beje nje BUM qe le qe do te te djege si miu, por qe mund t'i jape ndonje infakt ndonje njeriu me zemer. Keshtu menyra si do mbahet Hidrogjeni (ku do ruhet) eshte akoma me nje pikepyetje te madhe.  Transporti i hidrogjenit eshte gjithashtu shume problematik per arsyen e mesiperme. 

3. Po qe se perdorim H2 atehere te gjitha benzinatat duhen ndertuar nga fillimi. Kostoja e ndertimit te ketyre pikave nuk do jete e vogel duke patur parasysh problemet e pikes 2. Rradha per tu furnizuar ne keto pika do jete e gjate se nuk do ndertohen miliona karburante brenda nates. 

4. Ka dhe vende qe nuk kane dhe aq shume uje me bollek. Ndoshta andej nga shkretetira ne Afrike nuk kane po s'ka problem se ja u shesim  ne. 

5. Problemi i fundit po ama qe eshte nje nga problemet me kryesore eshte mungesa e investimit. Te gjithe politikanet kane leka ne kompanite e vajit qe gjithmone dalin me fitime. Pse keta politikane do japin leka per te nxjerre nje produkt qe do t'iu ule mundesite e fitimeve. 

Do perpiqem te sjell me shume informacion rreth hidrogjenit dhe burimeve te tjera energjitike pervec vajit dhe hidrogjenit.

*jepni mendimet tuaja nqse H2 do arrije ta zevendesoje vajin.*

----------


## friendlyboy1

Kam postuar ne nje tem tjeter per prodhimin e hidrogjenit dhe duket qart se eshte shum e veshtir sot per sot te flitet ekonomin me hidrogjen. Problemet jan shum disa nga ato jan then me lart. Njeher do duhen te shiten te gjitha makinat me benzin dhe naft, para se te filoj prodhimi atyre me oksigjen. Kjo gje po ndodh sot sepse cdo dit po shiten me shum makina hibrid( gas-electric) por hidrogjeni eshte nje shkall me lart ketyre. Prodhimi i hidrogjenit eshte dicka e aritshme, mund te perdoresh energjin e eres per reaksionin e elektrolizes. Mund te perdoret edhe energjia atomike dhe si katalist dihet se platinium punon mir. POr kostoja eshte shum e lart. Nje makin me hidrogjen sot kushton rreth $800K. Sot ka pak makina me hidrogjen ne rruget e amerikes evropes dhe japonis dhe pothuaj te gjitha jan pron e grupeve qe po ekseprimentojn.

----------


## xfiles

Puna eshte se ka plot alternativa me efikase dhe te lira por gjithcka eshte politike.
Kur te ngopen bosat e naftes me gjithe bushin bashke, atehere do te kete energji te lire dhe te paster.

----------


## Darius

> A ka mundesi te me shpjegoje dikush pse u fshi postimi im?
> flm


D@mian sic e ka thene isomer shkrimet ne gjuhe te huaj nuk lejohen ne forumin tone dhe sidomos ketu tek shkenca. Do me falesh nese kam harruar te te dergoj lajmerin me mp por do me kete dale nga mendja. Eshte kollaj te mbushesh faqet me materiale ne anglisht kur interneti eshte i mbushur plot me to por ne duhet ti paraqesim ne shqip per lexuesit. Meqe po shkruaj per fshirje te shkrimeve dua te njoftoj dhe ata anetare qe kishini replikuar ne forme chit chati qe temat ketu tek shkenca duhen mbajtur te pastra dhe pa gjera te tilla qe e kane vendin tek padogana. Eshte normale te behen diskutime dhe te paraqiten njohuri apo kendveshtrime te ndryshme. Shpresoj qe anetaret qe ju jane fshire shkrimet ta kuptojne dhe te vazhdojne ta frekuentojne kete nenforum si me perpara.
Faleminderit.

----------


## friendlyboy1

dG=TdS-dH cdo gje duhet ti permbahet ligjeve te termodinamikes.

----------


## xfiles

> dG=TdS-dH cdo gje duhet ti permbahet ligjeve te termodinamikes.


kjo do vlente sikur ligjet e termodinamikes te vlenin kudo,
a nuk mendon se mund te perftohet energji jo materiale me rendiment 10000%?
ah jo se eshte ligji i ruajtjes se energjise.
e po me gjithe keto ligje qe kufizojne cdo gje nuk besoj se shkenca do arrije shume perpara.

----------


## [xeni]

> Puna eshte se ka plot alternativa me efikase dhe te lira por gjithcka eshte politike.
> Kur te ngopen bosat e naftes me gjithe bushin bashke, atehere do te kete energji te lire dhe te paster.


xfiles,
Ke te drejte, alternativat jane te shumta. Por nuk jam dakord kur thua qe jane me efikase dhe me te lira. Çdo alternative ka avantazhet dhe disavantazhet e saj. Megjithese nuk mund te mohojme rolin e politikes, nuk eshte thjeshte ajo qe pengon shfrytezimin e alternativave te tjera. 

Ça do te thush ne kete postin e fundit?  :sarkastik:

----------


## xfiles

> Ça do te thush ne kete postin e fundit?


Dua te them qe nuk duhet ta kufizojme trurin nga shkenca e sotme e cila eshte teresisht e ndertuar mbi llogjiken materiale. 
Ka njerez qe kane krijuar gjenerator elektrik antigravitacionale me rendiment 200%,300%,1000% dhe energjia vinte nga "asgjeja", pra nuk vlente me ligji i ruajtjes dhe i shendrrimit te energjise.
Ka shume teorira qe sot injorohen si ne kundershtim me "ligjet" e fizikes por qe shpjegojne mire shume fenomene qe fizika e sotme nuk i vjen dot anes.
Disa nga keto jane, 
Experimental Aethereometry nga dr.Alexandra & Paulo Correa.
Living atom theory,
Etj etj te cilat une nuk i di.

Duket me shume se shkenca e sotme eshte nje teori gjysem e vertete qe mban ne injorance gjithe globin per interesat e disa njerezve qe e komandojne ate.
Jemi ne shek.21 dhe akoma ne shkolla mesohet "ligji" i Newton,
Newton ishte i madh, nuk e mohoj por koha e tij kaloi, ai beri aq sa kishte mundesi.

----------


## Darius

Shume e vertete kjo qe thnote x-files. Nuk e di sa jeni familjar me te ashtuquajturin *Disclosure Project* qe drejtohet nga Dr Steven Greer dhe qe ka rreth 10 vjet qe po bent e pamunduren per sensibilizimin e opinionit amerikan dhe atij boteror mbi ekzistecen e energjise se lire ose free energy qe eshte e monopolizuar nga nje grup njerezish dhe qe nuk vihet ne perdorim pasi do minonte interesat dhe monopolet e korporatave shumekombeshe dhe do prishte balancat ekonomike globale. Nese ju intereson mund te lexoni informacion ne kete link : *Zero  Point Energy*

----------


## [xeni]

> Dua te them qe nuk duhet ta kufizojme trurin nga shkenca e sotme e cila eshte teresisht e ndertuar mbi llogjiken materiale. 
> Ka njerez qe kane krijuar gjenerator elektrik antigravitacionale me rendiment 200%,300%,1000% dhe energjia vinte nga "asgjeja", pra nuk vlente me ligji i ruajtjes dhe i shendrrimit te energjise.
> Ka shume teorira qe sot injorohen si ne kundershtim me "ligjet" e fizikes por qe shpjegojne mire shume fenomene qe fizika e sotme nuk i vjen dot anes.
> Disa nga keto jane, 
> Experimental Aethereometry nga dr.Alexandra & Paulo Correa.
> Living atom theory,
> Etj etj te cilat une nuk i di.
> 
> Duket me shume se shkenca e sotme eshte nje teori gjysem e vertete qe mban ne injorance gjithe globin per interesat e disa njerezve qe e komandojne ate.
> ...


Nuk je i qarte. Thua shume gjera, po asgje nuk e mbeshtet ne fakte. 

Nuk ka logjike materiale dhe nje logjike tjeter. Qe shkenca, ajo qe ne dime sot, mund te jete nje perafrim i diçkaje me te komplikuar e cila do zbulohet me kalimin e kohes, eshte diçka krejt normale per t'u besuar, dhe me shume mundesi keshtu eshte, po ketu nuk behet fjale per gjysem te vertete, 40% te vertete etj. 

Cili ligj i Newton-it u dashka hequr nga kurikulumi? A mos do shpjegosh me mekaniken kuantike, per shembull, dukurite e thjeshta fizike? Mos do u mesosh ne shkolla femijeve Dinamiken dhe Kinetiken duke u shpjeguar String Theory?  :sarkastik:  


xfiles...je gabim ne kete postin e fundit, per mendimin tim.

----------


## xfiles

> Nuk je i qarte. Thua shume gjera, po asgje nuk e mbeshtet ne fakte. 
> 
> Nuk ka logjike materiale dhe nje logjike tjeter. Qe shkenca, ajo qe ne dime sot, mund te jete nje perafrim i diçkaje me te komplikuar e cila do zbulohet me kalimin e kohes, eshte diçka krejt normale per t'u besuar, dhe me shume mundesi keshtu eshte, po ketu nuk behet fjale per gjysem te vertete, 40% te vertete etj. 
> 
> Cili ligj i Newton-it u dashka hequr nga kurikulumi? A mos do shpjegosh me mekaniken kuantike, per shembull, dukurite e thjeshta fizike? Mos do u mesosh ne shkolla femijeve Dinamiken dhe Kinetiken duke u shpjeguar String Theory?  
> 
> 
> xfiles...je gabim ne kete postin e fundit, per mendimin tim.


E si ta mbeshtes ne fakte?
Faktet jane qe keto gjera ekzistojne, Free Energy ekziston.
Mbi kete kane punuar shkencetare si Nikola Tesla dhe e Wilhelm Reich.
Dr.Alexandra dhe Paulo Correa duke ndjekur ketyre dy shkencetareve kane arritur te krijojne fushe gravitacionale me aparatura te thjeshta. Kane krijuar me dhjetra patenta per perdorim industrial.
Ligji i newton eshte i calet.
Kerko me shume ne internet ne lidhje me keto gjera dhe do e shohesh.
Une nuk jam kompetent tani qe te tregoj me formula se si eshte e mundur por e di qe eshte e mundur sepse e kane arritur kete gje nuk eshte teori por praktike.
E gjithe kerkimi i tyre u bazua ne nje vrojtim te thjeshte "Elektroskopi", nje vegel aq banale dhe e thjeshte te cilen e njohim nga shkollat, dhe pyetja qe lidh eshte,
A ekziston Elektrostatika? A ekzistojne Forcat statike?
Pse ulen fletet e lektroskopit pas njefare kohe? te gjithe e dime sepse shkarkohen na ajri i jonizuar, por ata arriten ne nje perfundim tjeter, jane fletet te ciat veteshkarkohen duke "luftuar" kunder forces gravitacionale.

Une nuk mund te flas me teper sepse ne shkolle kam qene i mire vetem ne fiziken mekanike por flasin vete faktet.
Kuptohet qe profesorat e universiteteve mjaftohen me postin qe kane dhe vetekenaqen me teorirat e trasheguara nga te paret e tyre. Une kam folur vete me studente te diplomuar ne fizike qe nuk dinin çte thonin perpara ketyre hipotezave.

Edhe teoria e kuanteve eshte e ngaterruar sepse eshte e bazuar ne principe qe dihet se ekzistojne por nuk kane shpjegim, psh principi i papercaktueshmerise se Heideberg(nuk ja di mire emrin) dihet qe ekziston por nuk gjen mbeshtetje ne ligjet qe njohim tani. Asnje nuk e ka shpjeguar pse ndodh ai fenomen, vetem merret si e vertete dhe kaq.

Elektriciteti,magnetizmi,mekanika,termodinamika,gr  aviteti,drita,etj jane vetem efektet e nje principi te vetem , dhe eshte ku princip apo ligj qe duhet zbuluar,
ne njohim disa dege te shkences por nuk njohim rrenjet e saj.

Sa per punen e femijeve, femijet jane te lire nga paragjykimet mbi shkencen, jane me mendje te hapur dhe nuk i vene kufij asgjeje, e per me teper kane imagjinaten me te zhvilluar qe eshte baza e intelektit, dhe jam i sigurte se do ta kishin me te lehte se ti dhe une te kuptonin shkencen te teresine e saj sikur shkencetaret e sotem ne vend sa te mburreshin me arritjet e shkences te formulojne nje teori qe ka brenda mekaniken,elektricitetin,dhe kuantet.

Por nuk shoh se si ne mund te kuptojme ndonje gje perderisa kur jemi ne fillore na shojegojne Newton, kur jemi ne gjimnaz na thone qe Newton e kishte mire deri diku po Einstein e ka me mire, pastaj del Fizika kuantike qe nuk bie dakord me te tjerat. Po ne kete lemsh si ka mundesi te kuptosh gje?

Pastaj sa per "Dukurite e thjeshta Fizike" ato duken te thjeshta por nuk ka burre nene tju pergjigjet pyetjeve "PSe" mbi keto dukuri te thjeshta.

----------


## [xeni]

xfiles, pse eshte i çalet Ligji i Newtonit? Dhe per cilin ligj e ke fjalen (se ai ka shume)? 

Je shume i paqarte. Thua "A ekziston elektrostatika?"  Elektrostatika eshte dege e fizikes, ç'eshte kjo pyetje??????????

Teorite te gjitha jane te ngaterruara. Por Mekanika Kuantike jep rezultate qe perputhen me eksperimentet, dhe kjo eshte e mjaftueshme per shkencen. 

Principi i Heisenbergut, gjithashtu, nuk eshte nje fenomen, siç thua ti. Dhe shume gjera ne Fiziken kuantike, edhe pse mund te jene kunder-intuitive pranohen sepse japin rezultate qe perputhen me eksperimentet. Ku qendron problemi ketu?

Sa per ato mesimet ne 8-vjeçare, gjimnaz e me lart. Asgje qe mesohet nuk eshte gabim. Nuk eshte se nuk bien dakord me njera tjetren, por jane te aplikueshme per situata te ndryshme.

Shpejtesi te vogla>>>>Newton
Shpejtesi te medha>>>Relativiteti i Einsteinit

Trupa te medhenj>>>>Newton
Permasa atomike dhe subatomike>>>>>Mekanike Kuantike

I rashe shkurt fare...




xfiles, ne shkence nuk ka nje gje te tille qe te fshehen gjerat, ose per synime politike te mos lejohet zhvillimi.

----------


## xfiles

> xfiles, pse eshte i çalet Ligji i Newtonit? Dhe per cilin ligj e ke fjalen (se ai ka shume)? 
> 
> Je shume i paqarte. Thua "A ekziston elektrostatika?"  Elektrostatika eshte dege e fizikes, ç'eshte kjo pyetje??????????
> 
> Teorite te gjitha jane te ngaterruara. Por Mekanika Kuantike jep rezultate qe perputhen me eksperimentet, dhe kjo eshte e mjaftueshme per shkencen. 
> 
> Principi i Heisenbergut, gjithashtu, nuk eshte nje fenomen, siç thua ti. Dhe shume gjera ne Fiziken kuantike, edhe pse mund te jene kunder-intuitive pranohen sepse japin rezultate qe perputhen me eksperimentet. Ku qendron problemi ketu?
> 
> Sa per ato mesimet ne 8-vjeçare, gjimnaz e me lart. Asgje qe mesohet nuk eshte gabim. Nuk eshte se nuk bien dakord me njera tjetren, por jane te aplikueshme per situata te ndryshme.
> ...


Me keqkuptove,
ato qe thua jane te verteta deri ne nje fare mase,
ato pyetjet nuk i kam bere une dhe me pyetjen "A ekziston Elektrostatika" synohet pyetja " A jane te sakta ligjet mbi elektrostatken?"

E kane thene te tjere me te medhenj se une.

Principi i Heizenbergut eshte shume i vertete dhe pas ketij principi linden formula te reja, per tju pershtatur situatave.

Nejse se dolem nga tema,
une si perfundim besoj se ekziston mundesia e perftimit te energjise nga vakumi.
Kjo bie ne kundershtim me ato ligjet qe njohim, te cilat jane te kufizuara.
Une kete e besoj kurse te tjere e kane realizuar, atehere faktet hedhin poshte te gjithe keto ligje qe ne kemi mesuar.

----------


## Darius

Ky lajm ndofta do duket si pa vend ne kete teme por mendoj se meqe jemi tek energjia dhe burimet alternative, eshte me interes te konsumohet brenda ketij shkrimi. 
Lexova dicka jo vetem interesante por edhe mahnitese me nje titull intrigues: Nje zbulim madheshtor i mundshem per energji te lire...

Shkenctaret kane zbuluar nje gaz super te nxehte qe i kalon temperaturat prej 2 miliard grade Kelvin ose 3.6 miliarde grade Fahrenheit.
Kjo temperature eshte me e nxehte se brendesia e diellit tone i cili eshte rreth 15 milion grade Kelvin si dhe me e nxehte se cdo lloj temperature tjeter te arritur me pare ne Toke. 
Shkenctaret nuk e dine si ja arriten kesaj.

Njera nga gjerat qe hutoi me shume shkenctaret ishte fakti qe temperatura e larte u perftua kur jonet plazmike duhet te humbisnin energjine dhe te ftoheshin. Po ashtu kur u arrit temperatura shume e larte, Makina apo aparatura Z po leshonte me shume energji sesa ajo qe merrte, dicka qe zakonisht ndodh vetem ne reaksionet berthamore. 
Ne lidhje me Makinen Z, kjo eshte gjeneratori me i madh i rrezeve X ne bote. Eshte dizenjuar qe te testoje materiale nen temperatura dhe presione ekstreme. Eksperimenti u realizua ne Laboratorin Kombetar ne Sandia, Albuquerque, New Mexico, USA. 
Keshilltari i Sandia, Malcolm Haines teorizoi se disa burime te panjohura energjie u perfshine, gje qe i tha makines nje ngarkese energjie ekstra sapo jonet plazmike filluan te ngadalsoheshin.
Per me shume lexoni lajmin ketu: *Record Set for Hottest Temperature on Earth: 3.6 Billion Degrees in Lab*.

Foto e meposhtme i perket Makines Z.

----------


## Mynyr Nazaj

Shume flitet sote per perdorimin e energjise nukleare si nje rruge per ti bere ball kerkesave gjithmone ne rritje per energji te botes se industrializuar  duke abuzuar ne forcen dhe mundesine e te fortit per te kontrolluar merkaton e energjise e duke ndaluar qe jo te gjithe te kene kete mundesi zhvillimi,rasti i Iranit,por nuk ishte kjo deshira ime per te folur ne kete mesazh sepse duke ditur shume mire pasojat e ketij prodhimi te energjise jam kunder perdorimit si civil e ushtarak te kesaj energjie .
Ne duhet te mesohemi se jeta jone eshte nje ,e ta jetoshe ate eshte kaq e bukur e kaq e lehte sa nuk arijme dote ta kuptojme por e bejme gjithmone me te koklavitur per vete faktin se kerkojme gjera te medha e te paritura sepse ato jane te kontrolluara nga ata qe kane poteren e duke patur kete mundesi ata kontrollojne edhe jeten tone  e ne nuk munde te bejme dote asgje kundrejte kesaj force gjigande por nuk eshte e thene se e kemi humbur betejen per te jetuar kete jete qe kemi e per te bere sa me te lehte e me te bukur ate te femijeve tane .
  Nje nga keto mundesi eshte prodhimi me nje costo te arsyeshme e perdorimi ne mase i energjise se paster ,asaj energjie qe eshte dhurate e me nje kapital te vogel siguron nje prodhim qe i ben sfide ne kohe e kosto asaj atomike duke bere te mundur qe te jetojme ne nje ambient te paster e pa probleme  ndotjeje .
 Ju me te drejte do te pyesni se pse kjo energji nuk eshte folur e shfrytezuar ne mase  kur te mirat qe arrijne nga kjo energji jane te ketije niveli dhe une do tju thosha se per sa kohe qe qeverite e forzat e ndryshme politike ne vendet e zhvilluara te financohen nga boset e naftes mos prisni qe keto energji te kene sukses (para se Bush te behej president nje fuci nafte kostonte 12 dollar amerikane e sote flasim per nje kosto rethh70 dollar) por duhet te dini se jane po ata ,bosat e naftes, qe do te kontrollojne kete merkato duke blere qe sote minierat e silicit qe kushtojne nje hic  e duke blere patentet  per prodhimin e pjeseve  te ketyre impianteve .
 Per keto energji duhet folur gjithmone e me shume nga ne njerezit e thjeshte duke mos patur frike por duke bashkuar forzat tona mendore ,fizike e finaciare e te bejme te mundur qe te tjeret ta shikojne e ta prekin me dore dobine e tyre .

----------


## friendlyboy1

mynyr per cfar energjie e ke fjalen? Teorit konspirative reth kompanive qe kontrollojn burimin e hidrokarbureve jan te shumta. Fakti eshte qe ta nxjerresh naften nga vendburimi duhet nje her ta gjesh vendburimin dhe kjo po behet gjithmon e me e veshtir. KA shum kompani te vogla qe kan investuar ne panele diellore turbina ere etj. Ketu ne masachusetts eshte nje kompani "kocera" qe ka prodhuar celula fotoelektrike shum te avancuara dhe me kosto te ulet por me eficenc te ulet. Energjia berthamore eshte e ardhmja e botes per 100 vitet e tjera.

----------


## Darius

Permbajuni temes si informim ju lutem, mos filloni debate qe skane vend. Kjo teme ka interes shume per informacionin qe sjell sepse me replikat tona nuk zgjidhet problemi i karburanteve apo i burimeve te tjera alternative.
Faleminderit.

----------


## Mynyr Nazaj

E kam fjalen per energjine diellore dhe ate te eres .Keto dy energji po te shikohet mire dobija e tyre ne jeten tone te perditeshme dhe menyra e shfrytezimit me efikacitet te plote na jepe mundesine te jemi te pavarur  e fuqiplote per nevojat tona per energji.
  Duke qene dy burime te pashtershme e pa deme per shendetin e ambientin ,por mbi te gjitha duke mos kerkuar sherbime shume kostoze e persona shume te kualifikuar per instalimin e tyre keto dy energji na afrojne nje te ardhme qe çdo kush nga ne e ka deshiruar gjithmone e besoje se nje debat mbi kete teme do te ishte shume interesant per te gjithe bashkeatdhetaret tane pasi na jepet mundesia ose me mire u krijojme mundesie per te njohjtur e per te shfrytezuar keto energji si nje rruge e vetme per te kuptuar se e ardhmja u takon atyre .
 Perfitoje nga rasti te them se jam i gatshem t'ju pergjigjem mbi kete teme e besoje se duke patur mbeshtetjen tuaj se....

----------


## Darius

Kohet e fundit nje grup shkenctaresh kane arritur te shnderrojne ujin ne nje prodhues energjie. Lajmi eshte ende i rezervuar dhe disi i paqarte por ajo qe dihet me siguri eshte nje persona te interesuar jane perpjekur te mjegullojne zbulimin dhe kane kercenuar shkenctaret me vdekje.
Mund te shikoni pamjen filmike ketu: *   HHO Fuel Energy from Water*

Ndersa ketu keni link te ngjarjes qe flet per kercenimin e bere ndaj shkenctareve: *Water Fuel Experimenter and Team Threatened*

----------


## White_Shadow:)

> 3. Po qe se perdorim H2 atehere te gjitha benzinatat duhen ndertuar nga fillimi. Kostoja e ndertimit te ketyre pikave nuk do jete e vogel duke patur parasysh problemet e pikes 2. Rradha per tu furnizuar ne keto pika do jete e gjate se nuk do ndertohen miliona karburante brenda nates.


 kjo siklur smu duk e llogjikshme...

 ky ndryshim nga karburant ne hidrogjen sdo behet brenda nates qe te ndertohet pikat e reja brenda nates  apo jo???

----------

